# Is a female dog right for my pack?



## asherkain (Jan 13, 2013)

After lots of help from the forum and multiple referrals, I have finally selected a breeder that I trust. Her breeding program is well established, she trains and titles all of her own dogs. Plus, she has come highly recommended by several people on and off the forum. She will choose the puppy she thinks will best fit my family and lifestyle.

The only issue I'm having is choosing between male and female. At first I was dead set on getting a male because I currently live with two other dogs; a submissive male and an alpha female. However, the breeder only has females left in her upcoming litter. I told her my situation and she said she feels comfortable giving me one of her females, but it's ultimately my choice if I want to wait for the next litter to be born at the end of February, so I can get a male.

Now, before everyone jumps to conclusions about her offering me a female you must learn a little more about my pack and why this decision is hard for me. I personally own a 4yr old, neutered, male Havanese. He is a 15 pound fluff ball and the sweetest dog ever. He is submissive and has never had a problem getting along with any dog, animal, or alien in the world.

Here is where it get's complicated. My best friend is living with me for the next year while she finishes her Masters degree. She owns a spayed, alpha female, Shiba Inu. Her dog doesn't have free run of the house, but she is still there, for the time being. The breeder said, she would never recommend a female if I personally owned another female alpha dog, but she doesn't think a dog that I don't own, and who will only be living with me temporarily, should have a huge influence in my choice.

Just to make my decisions harder, my personal preference in coat colors is available if I choose the female. If I decide to wait for a male I know for sure this specific litter will only produce black and bi colors and these are not my favorite colors. The coat color is truly secondary to me finding a puppy that will be sociable and get along with my pack and lifestyle, so it's not the biggest factor, but still in the back of my head. 

I really spend a lot of time outdoors and in areas with dogs everywhere. I live in a very dog friendly city and my dog go almost everywhere with me, as long as it gets along with other dogs. I know a male will do fine in my house, and after speaking with the breeder, a female should also be fine because the other alpha dog will be gone before my new puppy turns 1. However, my new puppy will still spend time with my best friends alpha dog. Although we won't live together she is still a huge part of my life.

I know this is a really long post and I'm probably over thinking it, but brining a new puppy into my life is a big decision for me and I don't want to rush in to it, or under think it. I have read many posts that touch on the issues of choosing between genders, and to be honest, they really made me paranoid about female-on-female aggression. I don't want to get a female, just to have her wanting to fight with every dog she meets while we are out and about. Either way the new puppy will be spayed or neutered. 

Does anyone have any suggestions on what gender to pick? Will a female just give me headaches in the long run if I spend a lot of time around other dogs of all genders? Thanks in advance for any and all advice!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

If you really love your breeder. And picked them because they are responsible and know what they are talking about....

Then I'd go with their recommendation and get a female from the upcoming litter. This is a lifetime and long term decision, so (for me) dealing with the issues of a short term roommate's dog (that it sounds like you can manage) would be something I would work around to get a puppy that sounds wonderful and is everything you want.


----------



## bryant88 (Jan 22, 2013)

My personal opinion with your situation I would go with the recombination of your breeder. The alpha female role will not come into play for awhile. Your new pup will have no urge to be the alpha female until she is older but she will grow up knowing her place in the pack. BUT when she gets older and the Alpha female leaves she will claim that role so anytime your friend comes back with her dog you will notice things will have changed. I would go with whatever you think will make you happy. I think you will be fine no matter what. Good Luck


----------



## asherkain (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for the advice I've received so far. I definitely trust my breeder. She has taken the time to learn all about my household and goals for the dog. 

I guess the reason why this is even a question is because she basically gave me two options that work. She recommended a female from this upcoming litter, but said if I want a male she can obviously find me one, it will just take a little more time. She has two more upcoming liters to work with if I don't mind waiting till this summer.

I'm in no rush, so then the answer to which gender becomes harder. Do you think a female is more likely to have issues interacting with other dogs outside of our home because of dominance issues? Or, if another female dog comes to visit my house do you think I could run into any issues? 

I've obviously only owned male dogs. 

I know socialization, genetics and training will also play a huge role in the dogs behavior towards other dogs, but in a perfect world I would love to start out with a GSD who has the greatest chance of getting along with other dogs.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

did you get the female? if you have a male dog id say go with a female but no dont expect her to get along with the shiba as she starts to mature or even as she starts to become a teen at a year old she might start to get snarky and brave with a smaller dog. She should be great with your male. But female gsds seem to have such a high self worth dont expect her to bow down for very long. 

A male will be almost all the time more tolerant and accepting but they arent exactly without faults they seem to pick on weak dogs hump a lot and be rough with pups while female just seem to have nasty vicious bloody fights. So each has their own qwirks. The shiba might work it out with the shep and slowly just kinda let the shep start to have her way. I find other breeds will just give way to shepherds more easy while 2 female shepherds will just keep going at it till one dies from my experience.

She will be good with other dogs as a pup as she gets older u will see her true side come out she will probably become more and more of a dominant dog less of a dog park type of dog. Shepherds in general even the males are not walmart greeting dogs so dont expect very many constant happy encounters. You will have to select and hand pick friendships. There will be dogs she gets along with and dogs she cannot be around. The older they get the more picky and choosy they are who they like. THey will remember a dog as months and months go by it seems.

For the most part most shepherds in general are just too rough for most dogs when they do play from what ive seen. A lot of dogs tend to not like them when they get older. I notice a lot of females turn the roughness on and off for pups but males i see a lot of them really hard on pups.


----------



## asherkain (Jan 13, 2013)

I did decide to get the female. My fingers are crossed that I made the right decision. I don't pick her up for another two weeks, but I'm sure when I meet her I won't even think twice about my decision.

My male dog is a small breed, about 18 pounds, so I'm hoping the smaller frame of the female will make any accidental clumsiness on the part of a younger dog a little easier on my small dog.

Also, my smaller dog was actually born with a two bad front legs and I would hate to see any dog pick on him because of his disability. I love him to death, but I'm looking forward to a dog that I can be active with. I have always wanted to do agility training.

I'm definitely not expecting my GSD to be friends with strange dogs, but I'm hoping that with the consistent training she will be well behaved and tolerant of other dogs when out in public. Luckily the Shiba Inu won't be living with me past a year, so if I can just make it through that time it sounds like we should do just fine.


----------



## Raintheshepherd (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't think pups of any sex are more or less boisterous and playful, my 10month old pup gave our small beagle a throat abscess from play biting a little too hard. 

It's nice to see somebody putting a great deal of thought into bringing another dog into their lives, too often being spiratical turns into disaster. 

As for your friends alpha female, as long as she is accepting of other dogs then she should be able to discipline your puppy quite well, inturn making your girl quite respectful of other dogs. Though from personal experience, by the time your dog is around 2 that is when aggression could start as your dog will test who is right for the role as Alpha. I had a bullmastiff bitch and introduced a young staffy bitch. They were the best of friends until the staffy got to 18months old, It never ended badly and was controllable, neither ever hurt one another, they just squabbled but toys and food were only available under my direct supervision as well as being very careful of jealousy for human attention. 

All in all they did end up living fairly harmoniously as long as I kept a close eye on things. 

I think you should be fine as long as you are persistent about rules and boundaries. Good luck, you can't ask for a better friend than a GSD. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

